# Costume help



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok so the haunted house that I to the set designs for is a haunted new orleans plantation this year. I know what kinda of makeup I want to do, but i have NO clue what kind of costume i should get...I'm planning on going thrift store shopping for props, so hopefully I may find something. If anyone has any idae or has done this theme for a HH before, let me know!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Deep south plantation? I think of those big Southern Belle dresses...


----------



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

haha well thats good and alll but well i dont look too good dresses! (im a guy haha) yea we were actually thinking souther belle but for guys we have NO clue


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Confederate soldier. Deranged farmer. Voodoo priest. Voodoo zombie. Scarecrow. Chicken suit with it's head cut off. Drew Brees. Alligator wrestler. The Waterboy. Swamp creature. Greedy politician. Bible thumper. Vampire. Am I getting warm?


----------



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

haha well if i had it my way, i would be a greedy bible thumping politician lol but i dont think the local jaycees would be happy with me if i came dressed like that haha i do kinda like a confederate soldier. the only thing is the guy who is in charge is very conservative and may think its too offensive *sigh* but its worth asking about it to him


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Well you said you have decided on our makeup look, your wardrobe should reflect your overall design. I thought Halloweenzombie had some good ones.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I agree, there are some good ideas there. You could also be a slave or a southern belle gent with the little tie ties and suits. 

hey, if you want to be scary.. whats that movie where the girl moves into the old plantation house and she ends up believing in voodoo magic so they are able to take her soul...


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...lle&start=72&ndsp=18&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&sa=N

some ideas, hope the link works


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL..... The Waterboy!!! To funny!! 

The first thing that comes to mind is something from the movie Interview with a Vampire, but I don't know what your plans are for makeups.


----------



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

the make plans are kinda like a generic vampire prosthetic kind of like this (a little different tho)

http://www.fxwarehouse.info/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/vamp1don.jpg

so the makeup isnt anything big or anything. ill see what i can find at some thrift stores.
o and hell razor, the movie you are thinking of is "Skeleton Key" which is actually what im basin the entire house design on! lol


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

That movie rocks!!! I forgot the name.... gotta buy it. So are you looking for that type of look for your costume too?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

The Vampyre Lestat if based in New orleans... but think about a southern gentleman - vaguely along the lines of Col. Sanders. Find a high tux with tails at a thrift shop - that sort of thing - then add the vampire look on top of it.

could be really cool.


----------



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

hey thanks everyone...hellrazor, that feel and look is what im going for
hopefully i will find something old at a thrift store, then destress and dirty it up
thanks for you help!


----------

